# creep of composites



## camelia81

Hello,

How can the following expression be translated into Romanian, the engineering environment:
"creep of composites"

Thank you


----------



## farscape

Ca să te putem ajuta ne trebuie contextul și încercarea ta de traducere, după cum cer regulile forumului, pe care te rog să le recitești.

farscape - moderator


----------



## camelia81

Am doar un subtitlu: "high temperature, strength and Creep of composites"
Incercãri de traducere nu am, intrucât nu am regãsit "creep" ca substantiv.
"composites" ştiu cã este "material compozit".

Mulţumesc.


----------



## farscape

Se pare că în românește fenomenul de deformare a materialelor "creep of material" se traduce prin "fluaj" vezi secțiunea 3.10 din acest curs universitar. Deci ai putea să folosești "fluajul materialelor compozite".

f.


----------

